# Help Me Decide Best Placement, Pls



## marcjr (Feb 28, 2015)

Can I get some input on where the best placement in your opinion is for the both filtration systems (fluval cani 306, and AC 70) which side would make some nice current or best filtration ect. Planning on Rhom at the moment. Tank is 75 gallons


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

All intakes on one side with spray bar from canister on / just above the surface pointing at opposite side... will create a clockwise or counter clockwise flow back to the filters.

Can add a few powerheads to help out


----------



## marcjr (Feb 28, 2015)

Should I put intakes on left or right side?
If I put the intake on the left side would that mean that's where the piranha would hang out most?

Any suggestions on the 300w heater, diagonal horizontal in the middle of tank or from right?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

That is up to you, I would say intakes on the left as thats how the HOB is setup...

Tuck the heater in there somewhere vertically


----------



## marcjr (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm currently cycling, should I hold off on turning on the ac70? It's still brand new haven't fired her up yet


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Might as well do it now... will only help populate with bacteria if you have an ammonia source


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

My recommendation would be to twist the outlet nozzle of the 306, so that the water shoots 'into' the tank. It will help with surface agitation that way.


----------



## Fisch (Mar 17, 2015)

AEgir nailed it...

i think the only thing i would do differently is place the heater horizontally(if you are using a heating rod) at the bottom under the intake side. the point of doing this would be to allow the intake pipe to drive the heater like a fan on a fireplace.

as designed in this bad ass paint illustration (as you can see i am bored at work)










heat rises so placing the rod virtical with out any movement will cause it to just heat up a portion of the tank... laying it on it side lower in the tank will cause it to heat more of the tank. Similar to why floor vents are used in the north and ceiling vents are used in the south. Floor vents help heat up the whole room while ceiling vents help cool off the whole room.

i dont have this option... YET on my tank cause i dont have a completely submersible heater... YET. I am upgrading my two over hang filters to 1 canister filter in the next few weeks... and my hope is that i can get rid of the power head i have in the tank and use the canister filter to push the water around better than a power head... or i will put the power head on the opposite side of the tank as the canister input...so that the circulation becomes circular

similar to what this image i found is trying to convey










its really all about good water circulation.

The way a water works in a river is it flows from one source to the next... completely... at one point it stops and collects... in that area where it sits still or doesn't have movement you get bacteria build up.

that's what your filter is for... so you don't want that in your tank.

i hope this all makes since and my bored ramblings from my desk at work aren't confusing you more.


----------



## marcjr (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow, all great information! I will be doing exactly that. Never really put much thought into it, but that def makes a lot of sense!

Any idea on the best bang for your buck powerhead for my 75 gallon?


----------



## Fisch (Mar 17, 2015)

honestly... i have never done much research in the quality of power heads... but... this is the one i have used in 2 different tanks.

http://www.amazon.com/Submersible-Circulation-Maker-Water-Aquarium/dp/B009YEEW2K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426975978&sr=8-1&keywords=power+head

damn thing wont die... its cheap and simple

I will admit though... dont use it with small piranha... it could suck them up into it hahahahahahah

i have seen it suck up and spit out a small mollie... and it seemed fine... but... you never know


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I have always used Maxijet 1200s, and if you need more flow you can order the EcoMod kits... most affordable way to go

The Hydor Koralias are good too, but a little more expensive.


----------

